# Anyone here plow snow commercially?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got 7" Sunday night. We have 4" coming tomorrow. 
While I was out plowing, I wondered how many other HT members also plow.
I use my little M7040 with an Artic 90" power angle plow and a Snow Ex 3pt spreader. 
I do 2 private lanes and most of the driveways on them (about 15 driveways) 
Anyways, I thought I'd see if anyone else is crazy enough to get out there like me.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I blow with an open nh t4040 so im crazier then you. I put on about 3 layers of clothes a pair of coveralls and a skidoo helmet. I bet a few more years I wont be doing that without a cab lol. I make good money. I do about a dozen driveways. If they all need done I make about $700 cash in a day. I also pull cars out of the ditch for $100 a pop if somebody needs it when im out.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I plow as well, however not with a tractor. Used to have a 9' snow dogg on my 98 dodge one ton. Just put a fisher 9'6" V plow on my 2014 dodge 5500. Plowin-n comfort! 
Funny thing is you have more snow than us! 
Only take the tractor out to move snow banks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can plow real tight driveways with the Kubota. I don't leave anything.
Would like to put a plow on my 550, but why bother?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im thinking of getting one of those blades that go on the loader. Almost looks like a box scraper.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just plow for free for the county. They take the approach that snow will melt someday. If we want to get to the state highway, we plow the county roads. Plus take care of landlords as a rent bonus, and a few other old ladies that own land that I do not rent yet!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to run a couple trucks, backhoe and do corp centers and commercial plowing.
That made for some really crazy, stressful days and nights.
All the employee nonsense got old and I'm happier doing small scale by myself.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I was doing about 10 driveways and a lot, down to 7 driveways now but 2 are nearly a mile long. Blower on tractor, have a blade but the people don't like banks.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I can plow real tight driveways with the Kubota. I don't leave anything.
> Would like to put a plow on my 550, but why bother?


I would love to plow the the drive ways and commercial lots, including my own commercial lot filled with cars, trailers, generators and those small hybrid things they call cars. However I wouldn't enjoy driving a tractor 4 miles each way from my farm to my commercial business every day, not to mention 10 miles in the oppeset direction to our rental property. When winter finally comes to Vermont, its not uncommon to be cleaning up daily. 
One of the reasons why I have the shortest chaise cab is for plowing. If it wasn't for the plowing I would have gotten a longer wheel base with an extended cab. 
I don't do much plowing for others, just a few, as you said the hours plowing full time gets to me too. 
Having employes, well that's another story, right now I have 8 full time employes, in the summer I average 35 on the pay roll. It truly is the worst part of running a business.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I was doing about 10 driveways and a lot, down to 7 driveways now but 2 are nearly a mile long. Blower on tractor, have a blade but the people don't like banks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This year I splurged for a V plow, makes a huge difference on those long driveways. I know a fella who mounted a blower to his push plate on his one ton. He has this crazy long steep drive way. The blower works great for him.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just do our own plus a few landlords, but I can spent hours just on our own drives and lanes. Used to do it all with our loader tractor, bought a plow truck last winter, drastically reduces the time it takes. Bought the plow and the hoist under the bed actually, if the pickup falls apart around them who cares, I'll move em to a different truck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

On my runs, 6" or less a plow is way faster. Once its over the blower quite quickly starts winning. The long driveway folks don't like plows because the drive way drifts in behind the banks. Also run out of room about March if we have a lot of snow. Get calls to knock banks back with the blower about then.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kind of lucky that I have cab tractors and the 2 lanes and dozen driveways I have are within 2 miles of my home. I just bring my small tractor home and I keep the plowing equipment in my small barn.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you guys charge by the hour? Or how do you figure out what to charge


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Do you guys charge by the hour? Or how do you figure out what to charge


I charge by the size of the job.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Do you guys charge by the hour? Or how do you figure out what to charge


Each property has a per plow (occurrence ) price. Has to be 4 to 6" on the ground, unless its really wet snow, then I try to get it off before its to heavy.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I plow a few driveways with my pickup. My favorites are when we get a huge storm and i go borrow the neighbors MXM 175 with FEL and clear the town roads in my neighborhood. A few years back we got 3ft on valentines day i worked 30 hrs straight clearing snow after 20 hrs it wasn't fun anymore but seeing 10ft snow drifts was priceless


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I blow god's great white gift instead. It works better than plowing. I just do my own and a couple landlords and a neighbor or two. I get paid in cookies!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dunno man.......that first pass you made with the blower sure left a lot more than my plow!!!!!!! Lol
Just razzin ya


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

bensbales said:


> I plow a few driveways with my pickup. My favorites are when we get a huge storm and i go borrow the neighbors MXM 175 with FEL and clear the town roads in my neighborhood. A few years back we got 3ft on valentines day i worked 30 hrs straight clearing snow after 20 hrs it wasn't fun anymore but seeing 10ft snow drifts was priceless


I remember that storm all to well! Took me 3 hours to get out of my drive way with a 30 horse no cab....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Used a NH L775 skid steer with bucket or 656 and back blade then a jd 250 skid loader and bucket then built a plow for it. Bought a 97 ford one ton dually 7.3 diesel with a 9ft western plow had a rough life came from a private contractor. But for $1400 im not complaining. Just plow our own but only if its deep enough. It'll melt someday and i hate plowing snow good thing my dad does it now. Might plow out a neighbor or two if it is feet deep


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I do as well.



JD3430 said:


> I charge by the size of the job.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Made this for fun.





















Paied in beer , just for fun, only a couple drive ways and ours.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hay hauler said:


> Made this for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously dont have winters like us lol.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably not. Just cold. Usualy very dry. 7-8 in of presip a year. The heviest snow i have seen was 12-18in. Usualy happens in one to two days. Then its sunny. But that little thing will push more than even i thought it would.

like this if there is to much.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its amazing the pump those old tractors have. I have an allis wd and it will pull like snot for 36 hp


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Well we got 3 inches so far only need one more so I can go plow! Just finished installing a rebuilt tranny today so I need to go recoup my investment. Hey jd3430 does your 3 pt spreader throw sand or just salt?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bensbales said:


> Well we got 3 inches so far only need one more so I can go plow! Just finished installing a rebuilt tranny today so I need to go recoup my investment. Hey jd3430 does your 3 pt spreader throw sand or just salt?


I have thrown both with it. Works good.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally got some snow!!! Not much, but enough to try out the my new V, Love the scoop! Was having so much fun, almost went down and plowed a few acres of hay land.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Finally got some snow!!! Not much, but enough to try out the my new V, Love the scoop! Was having so much fun, almost went down and plowed a few acres of hay land.


 I'm installing drain tile you can come over and clear off every 30 ft if you need a fix! LOL


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

bensbales said:


> I'm installing drain tile you can come over and clear off every 30 ft if you need a fix! LOL


much rather be plowing than tile! But I'll pass on your offer! but do call if you get in a rut!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can do my route in about 4 hours and make some nice coin, never traveling more than 1 mile from my home! 
Problem is, snow is very erratic here year to year. This has been our snowfall last 4 years:
2009-80"
2010 -80"
2011- 2"
2012 -3"

So far in 2013 we've had about 10" in 3 separate snows, and it ain't even winter yet...
I hope this is a big winter.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Weve got about 20" so far.


----------

